# using pellets in a stick burner.  offset



## turbo1 (Dec 25, 2015)

Started up smoker and threw some Traeger pellets on the fire.  First time doing this way,  thought might work.  There seems to be a film on my meat now (Canadian bacon).  It's brown and rubs off.  Just curious if anybody did it this way and what maybe I could change for next time.  By the way I put pellets on top of lump.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm just guessing here, but did the pellets produce a very heavy white smoke that didn't last long? What you have on your CB is what we call creosote...it comes from a continuous heavy white smoke or choked-off ventilation. BTW, this will likely result in a bitter tasting smoke on the food.

If I may suggest, for the future: you need to control the heat and air getting to small pieces of smoke wood such as chips or pellets. By placing in a metal container such as a soup can (burned out/seasoned) and placed close to (not on/in) the fire, this will limit heat and air. You want the smoke source to smolder slowly and produce a slight but steady smoke, not burn up hot and fast like your fuel. A far better choice for smoke with a solid fuel heat source is wood chunks placed in with, or next to, your how coals. Chunks are much more forgiving, as the larger size translates to less surface area and they will burn (or as we would prefer, smolder) more slowly than small pieces.

Eric


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 26, 2015)

Your best bet would be to stick with wood splits. If your offset has a basket you could probably burn lump or charcoal. But depending on your smoker that could get expensive.
The secret to good food on an offset is with fire management with a clean fire.
Which Eric talked about ^^^^


----------

